# Making 6.5x284 Brass



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been handloading for a while now, but have never loaded for less common calibers like the 6.5x284, and have never needed to make my own brass before either. And I have been interested in this caliber for some time, but the limiting factor for me has been brass availability. I dont think I have ever seen it at Sportsmans, and periodically see it at Cabelas...

So my question is this: I have never necked down brass before, but this brass is very hard to come by and I would like to make my own if at all possible. Would I just take the 284 Win brass and run it through a neck sizer and full length size the brass (and trim it if need be) Or is there more to it than that? Both shoulders are 35 degrees, and appear to have the same case length.....

One other question I had was regarding brass quality with this cartridge: it seems that guys that are shooting the 6.5x284 scoff at the idea of necking down the Winchester brass and would rather buy Lapua, Norma, or Nosler brass. Is this just because of the longer case life these brands provide, or is it more so due to weight consistency and neck concentricity?

Thank you for your input! (thanks in advance Longbow)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to neck down .308 to .243. I think you are on the right track. Resizing neck die and trim. As far as how long they last ??? Only time will tell and it will depend on how hot you load em. Now you got me interested. Let us now how it all goes. Good luck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You'll need to full length resize the .284 brass and then fire for it since the 6.5x.284 shoulder is slightly further out than the .284. When you do this load a standard load into it to shoot it. Stay away from a squib load but a good middle of the road load should do you. Once you fire form the case then check the length and trim it if necessary. Once you have that done then you can work up your reloads. Or if you decide to buy the brass Midway has it for you but it is a little spendy http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/BrowseP ... ***9013***


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just checked 5 internet based reloading suppliers. Looks like your gunna pay some money for your new hobby.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I just checked 5 internet based reloading suppliers. Looks like your gunna pay some money for your new hobby.


It really is expensive! And thats part of the reason that I am interested in making my own brass. Midway USA is the first place I went to look at buying brass, and the prices are competitive but when you factor in shipping costs, it just isnt worth it to me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just checked the sportsmans site and they have none listed for the 6.5-284. Good luck . I'm still interested in your project. o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you could just buy a 270 Winchester and be done with it. :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Or you could just buy a 270 Winchester and be done with it. :O•-:


 :shock: And spoil a good "project". :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting read at 6mmbenchrest.com on the 6.5-284. Brass choices and barrel longevity (800-1000 rounds). Sure you want to do this ??? o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny you mention that article Al, that was the first place I went to read up on the idea. I don't plan on burning through gobs of ammo, but figured I'd like to do something a bit different like the 6.5x284 or a 6.5x47 Lapua, but the latter scared me off a bit because brass is even harder to come by for the 6.5x47.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you bought the action and barrel or buying the whole rifle ? I think Savage is making a 6.5-284.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I'll buy a rifle instead of building one. Still not sure that I am willing to take the leap and build just yet (especially after we talked on the phone about your .243)

Here is one I am rather partial to:
http://www.gunsamerica.com/980997204/Gu ... _5X284.htm


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could just buy a 270 Winchester and be done with it. :O•-:
> ...


Oh sorry, I forgot. Since when did fun have to be practical? 8)


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know what you will be paying to make your own but I have found my rare brass ast Buffaloarms.com I am sure you have checked there but here is a link to your brass anyway.

http://www.buffaloarms.com/browse.cfm/4,735.html

$1.31 individual price 
$51.00 for 50


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think I'll buy a rifle instead of building one. Still not sure that I am willing to take the leap and build just yet (especially after we talked on the phone about your .243)
> 
> Here is one I am rather partial to:
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/980997204/Gu ... _5X284.htm


And a Cooper too :O||: . First Stop are great to work with. Bought my Cooper from them. Great deal and it came very quickly. Shipping and FFL fees were about $25.00.
My only issue with mine is it seems to be on the light side. I prefer heavy and massive.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have run 284 Win brass through my 6.5x284 dies and had them come out perfectly. I then turn the neck. I don't do this because the necks are too thick on the Win cases, I do it because I want a .002 neck tension, (mine's a single shot) and to "true up" the necks. You really don't need to do all that work but I do for my gun.
Win brass is actually good brass. The only reason I use Lapua is I only have to prep my brass one time and I get three times(?) the shots out of my Lapua brass.
If you already have your 6.5x284, shoot me a pm with your address and I'll send you 30 - 40 once-fired Lapua brass that you can use to work up a load with and compare with the necked-down Win brass.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> If you already have your 6.5x284, shoot me a pm with your address and I'll send you 30 - 40 once-fired Lapua brass that you can use to work up a load with and compare with the necked-down Win brass.


I appreciate the offer Longbow, but I havent bought one yet..... but after seeing my tax return :shock: I may just need to buy a couple guns! JK

I am really intrigued by this caliber, but didnt want to waste my time if I couldnt find a way to get ahold of brass without having to order it in on a regular basis.

How are you liking your 6.5x284 now that you have had it for a few months? You got it out of a guy from AZ right?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My gun was made by Ozzie Suarez. He's not well-known unless your in the benchrest circle.
Savage has a Model 111 Long-Range Hunter rifle in 6.5-284. I shot a Savage 111 6.5x284 a few weeks ago that shot every bit as good as my custom gun. It is a long action so the bullets can be seated out (Norma's style), has a 24" fluted barrel with a removable muzzle brake. You really don't need a muzzlebrake with this caliber but it helps. It has a synthetic AccuStock with adjustable cheekrest and Accutrigger. Off the shelf, Savage has one of the best buys and most accurate rifles around. I'm fast becoming a Savage fan.
As far as brass goes, don't worry, I've never had problems finding brass. I always have to order it but somebody always has some. If I can't wait, I reform Win brass.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those Savage Long Range Hunters look pretty cool IMO. I saw one on Gunbroker.com a few weeks ago that was camo'd up and looked pretty sweet.



longbow said:


> As far as brass goes, don't worry, I've never had problems finding brass. I always have to order it but somebody always has some. If I can't wait, I reform Win brass.


Have you been able to order brass from a regular store (to avoid shipping cost) and just wait for it to come in?

I really liked the looks of your 6.5 Longbow 8) looks like its a shooter too!


----------

